# What Plow for 2007 Wolverine 450?



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

We added a few more commercial properties with sidewalks this year and I am thinking of adding my personal wheeler into the mix. We have always used shovels, snow blowers and john deere tractors with brushes and blowers. This would be a test to see if the atv is more efficient. I don't know much about what type/size of plow is most appropriate. Will my machine work for plowing and what plow is best?


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know man... no low range, and a pretty light suspension. It might be "iffy". Maybe someone else in here has one that they have used for plowing who can lend some hands on experience. 

If you do try it, I would go with a light plow in the the 50" range for doing sidewalks. 

Good luck.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Dave T;1085707 said:


> I don't know man... no low range, and a pretty light suspension. It might be "iffy". Maybe someone else in here has one that they have used for plowing who can lend some hands on experience.
> 
> If you do try it, I would go with a light plow in the the 50" range for doing sidewalks.
> 
> Good luck.


Yeah, I was sort of thinking the same thing. If I did it would be 50"-55" plow and tighten up the front suspension. Perhaps someone else can shed some light on this? What plows are recommended?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Advantage;1085801 said:


> Yeah, I was sort of thinking the same thing. If I did it would be 50"-55" plow and tighten up the front suspension. Perhaps someone else can shed some light on this? What plows are recommended?


I think your ATV can handle a 60".


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

mercer_me;1085941 said:


> I think your ATV can handle a 60".


Thanks. That would make it about 56" at full angle is that right? I want to get the best made plow available. I'm looking at either Moose or Eagle right now. Any suggestions?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

50" Moose County plow if your gonna using it for sidewalk work. I think

How wide are your sidewalks?

your ATV can handle a 60" blade but if you have narrow side walks then your out in the grass with the edge of the blade riping the grass up as you plow.

also when you start the year plow the walk and then make another pass out in the grass with the blade up 1-2" so as the year progress you have a place to plow the snow. otherwise you end up with a plow berm at mid season that you can't get the snow over. 

sublime out.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

4'-6' and larger sidewalks mostly. Is the Moose County plow the one with a flared side? How well does that work?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yes it has the flared side which lets the snow roll farther away from the plow when angled due to the higher release point of where the snow leave's the plow. You need some speed to make this work as well "+10mph" but the county blade really lets the snow fly away from the plow which is what I would want from a sidewalk clearing plow machine.

If you can fit the 60" blade on your smallest sidewalk I would go that route.


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

Advantage;1085683 said:


> We added a few more commercial properties with sidewalks this year and I am thinking of adding my personal wheeler into the mix. We have always used shovels, snow blowers and john deere tractors with brushes and blowers. This would be a test to see if the atv is more efficient. I don't know much about what type/size of plow is most appropriate. Will my machine work for plowing and what plow is best?


Keep it simple and go with a cycle country 48" full trip. For walks this is all you need anyway.


----------



## rodney144 (Nov 12, 2010)

Advantage;1085683 said:


> We added a few more commercial properties with sidewalks this year and I am thinking of adding my personal wheeler into the mix. We have always used shovels, snow blowers and john deere tractors with brushes and blowers. This would be a test to see if the atv is more efficient. I don't know much about what type/size of plow is most appropriate. Will my machine work for plowing and what plow is best?


Yes your ATV will be fine. I run a 2005 Wolverine 350 with a 60 inch plow. I plow my drive way, a few neighbors and the side walk from my house down to the school (3 blocks) it does fine. Im even running stock tires and no chains. Their are much better options out there, but thats what I have to work with and I have been very happy with the results. I do at times have to get a little western with it!


----------



## rodney144 (Nov 12, 2010)

Advantage;1085683 said:


> We added a few more commercial properties with sidewalks this year and I am thinking of adding my personal wheeler into the mix. We have always used shovels, snow blowers and john deere tractors with brushes and blowers. This would be a test to see if the atv is more efficient. I don't know much about what type/size of plow is most appropriate. Will my machine work for plowing and what plow is best?


Yes your ATV will be fine. I run a 2005 Wolverine 350 with a 60 inch plow. I plow my drive way, a few neighbors and the side walk from my house down to the school (3 blocks) it does fine. Im even running stock tires and no chains. Their are much better options out there, but thats what I have to work with and I have been very happy with the results. I do at times have to get a little western with it!


----------

